# Rig trip last sun/mon



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Took advantage of the calm seas sunday, got to the drillship around 8pm to find the tuna busting the water after flying fish..awesome sight right at the back of the boat, the flyers were hitting our boat and we would scoop them up for bait:thumbup: trolled on the way back for wahoo....kept 5 yellowfin, 2 BF.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome night! Congrats on the catch.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice....and I can see Clam seas. O yes.
Whyme


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

nice waters and a good trip, thanks for the report...


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

love me some hoo and tuna. nice!


----------



## Kevinwwings2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Looks like an awesome trip. Great job and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Flying fish are most excellent bait. Hard to get unless they land on your deck (they are attracted to lights low to the water if calm), but ling, tuna, and dolphin eat them up on the surface.

Good job on your trip.


----------



## southbound (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like a great trip. BTW the tuna I posted came off the same rig, different night.


----------

